# Fed Mantis Wild Silverfish



## Qwiggalo (Apr 7, 2013)

It's probably not a good idea to feed anything a wild silverfish since they eat paint and such, but I hadn't know at the time.

Enjoy the sound effects ^_^ 

It took it an hour to eat the entire thing so I sped it up to 3 minutes.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the fast eating videos!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

What sp?


----------



## Qwiggalo (Apr 7, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> What sp?


_Tenodera aridifolia_


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

Qwiggalo said:


> _Tenodera aridifolia_


Oh! I couldn't see the facial stripes, so I got confused.


----------



## Qwiggalo (Apr 7, 2013)

Or could it be Tenodera angustipennis?

Where I bought it says they're Tenodera aridifolia, but I guess they could be angustipennis.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

Qwiggalo said:


> Or could it be Tenodera angustipennis?
> 
> Where I bought it says they're Tenodera aridifolia, but I guess they could be angustipennis.


Aridifolia. Angustipennis is somewhat hard to acquire, especially for plant nurseries/other garden stores.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol! I LOVE the yummy tasty smacking sounds


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, with the sounds around 55 seconds on the video, I've been missing out my mantises eating. I need to get a microphone.


----------



## Vespertino (Apr 6, 2015)

Loved the sound effects!


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2015)

sinensispsyched said:


> Aridifolia. Angustipennis is somewhat hard to acquire, especially for plant nurseries/other garden stores.


If the "armpits" are orange it is Angustipennis.


----------



## birdiefu (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the bump, but this vid is hilarious!! Especially from 1:00 to 1:10 or so, lol.


----------



## terradesue (Oct 3, 2015)

That was great!


----------

